# Gas Pedal for Auto



## Atek9 (Nov 4, 2014)

Anyone know where I can find a legit gas pedal for my gto? I tried doing a google search and i couldn't find anything. Better yet does anyone have good sites to shop at interior/exterior gto parts?


----------



## Atek9 (Nov 4, 2014)

I found this ULTIMATE PEDALS


----------

